# Paines creek?



## woolybugger2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Has anyone ever fished paines creek if so how did it fish and was it crowded?


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

They dont call it Paine creek for nothing


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

It's a tough place to fish. I prefer the bigger rivers.


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Paine is never my first choice. But its ok when the main rivers are shot and I nead a fix. If its the weekend you wont be fishing by yourself.


----------



## woolybugger2 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks guys that is all i needed to know.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Paine Creek is great when the creeks are high. It gets loaded with fish. They make it all the way up to Paine Falls. If you can get there during the week, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

The post below looks very familiar.


----------

